# My DIY moonlight



## TailorO (Apr 7, 2008)

It ain't pretty but it works well. Made out of an LED blue night light. I tried to get a pic of the tank lit up but it's too dark. It looks good though....


----------



## TailorO (Apr 7, 2008)

i got two shots that are kind of ok. it looks better in person. i will probably make another for the other side of the tank though so it will be a little bit brighter..


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

thats a great idea. Where did you find a night light with blue led's? I'd like to do that to a couple of my tanks.


----------



## TailorO (Apr 7, 2008)

i got mine at walgreens. the blue nightlight as a moonlight was not my idea. there was a thread not too long ago where a bunch of people were using them but mounting them differently. the night light i got actually has a bunch of differant colours in it so i can change the colour if i want. it looks kind of cool on the red setting also...


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

if i can find em I would probably try to integrate it into my light fixture.


----------



## TailorO (Apr 7, 2008)

yeah that is what the other people did. they just wouldn't fit into the light fixture that i have unfortunately


----------



## MightyWarMonger (Mar 20, 2007)

Well you can check here scroll down the page, or you can find them here as well I've never used either compony but I rekon when I get around to it I will order from one of them. also mabye angle the light more so that it goes from top left to center or top left to bottom righ of the tank to inlluminate more of the tank without being to bright from adding more lights, that is if the one you have is strong enugh to go that far I don't know I havnt tried one yet myself just a thought based on what I've seen others do.


----------

